# Womens dutch style bike



## marafi (23 Oct 2011)

Hello all,



Decided i hope to cycle to uni now. Though, i must find a good bike to cycle with on the back streets or road. So i am hoping to find a bike that is much much lower then this one. http://www.evanscycles.com/products/dawes/duchess-2011-womens-hybrid-bike-ec018638. Like 150 or 200 max. But very similar, in style such as the skirt guard and basket. Post pictures please and needs to be in London only. I will hopefully pick it up.


Regards,



Marafi. P.s still looking for a folding bike too either of them if given a good price.


----------



## vickster (23 Oct 2011)

Have you looked on Gumtree or ebay (making sure you check the provenance of the bike)

e.g. http://www.gumtree.c...r-sale/88982745 (expect sold but they do appear)

or http://www.ebay.co.u...=item35b6205383 (although sounds like the rider had an off, it's on gumtree too so could haggle more easily than fleabay)


----------



## funnymummy (23 Oct 2011)

Try Ebay, lots of New, cheapish ladies bikes on there, if you only want something to get to Uni & bcak on (ie not racing or long tours) then one of these might be ideal, and most do deliver...

[font="'Comic Sans MS"]ladies bikes[/font]


----------



## Noodley (23 Oct 2011)

I thought you got a folding bike?


----------



## marafi (23 Oct 2011)

Thank you for all your help. Im still looking for both bikes.


----------



## vickster (23 Oct 2011)

Decathlon do folders too I think


----------



## vickster (23 Oct 2011)

They have one for £100 at the mo! http://www.decathlon.co.uk/b-fold-20-id_8186827.html OK single speed, no gears but presumably ok for round town


----------



## marafi (24 Oct 2011)

Many thanks vickster. I am not very good with gears on bikes. So i think ill just get them both without gears.



Regards,



MArafi.


----------



## Noodley (24 Oct 2011)

that is a great value folder - £100!  ...goes to check wallet


----------

